# Engine Oil and Lower Unit Lube



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I put it all in 5 gallon buckets and pour it in the recycle container at the auto parts store. It’s all petroleum or petroleum based, no worries.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

What he said. If you don't have an extra container then pour them back into empty containers. When you get to the auto parts store, pending how they handle it, it all goes into a large barrel in their facility. So mixing before or after has no impact as in the end it'll all get mixed together.


----------



## DjPic (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks! That is what I thought but wanted to make sure.


----------

